# Ascendant Audio 18s in the Hoe



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

Finally got a client to rep some Ascendant Audio gear around town.It's a 2003 Chevy Tahoe total system overhaul.Should make for an extremely solid setup that is going to wail on the lows and have a lot of nice SQL.Build is a little over halfway through so I will be updating as I go.But here we are so far.










Kenwood Excelon KDC-X693




























/teaser


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

2 Ascendant Audio Havoc 8 TEEEENZ and an AudioQue 2200D




































I absolutely love the look of the full cone dust cap


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

Stinger HPM 1/0 all the way to the back.

In the doors are Whip Audio 6.5s.They are incredibly loud and clear for an incredible price.Dynamatted the front doors around the speaker and inside the door behind the speaker.

I also went ahead and sprayed the grilles Satin Black while I had the doors off to throw a little more black in the mix and it turned out pretty nice for being so simple.


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

Had to throw some super twatters up in the mix, so I put some Selenium ST350s in the console.They are crossed over with Selenium external crossovers at 4500 Hz.Had to pull the factory Bose system sub and box out of the console to make the 350s fit.To do that you have to strip the ENTIRE console down to just the skeleton.Like this:


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

Bass Knob














































*And you can kiss all that extra cabin space back there GOODBYE!*


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Before:*










*After:*


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

*A B&C 6 for comparison *


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

All Stinger HPM power wire, speaker wire, and RCAs.


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Bottom of the amp rack*


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

*This just won't do* 










*XS power D3400 with the 555 i-Bar kit.*


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

Finished amp rack pictures.From bottom to top:

AudioQue 2200D for bass.

SPL FX2-1250 for mids.

SPL FX2-420 for tweeters.


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

Subs installed.









































































FINISHED!!......for now


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

Finishing Touch


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

So who wants videos?


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Tweeter placement is.... interesting.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Whatever it takes to make your knees bleed.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

chad said:


> Whatever it takes to make your knees bleed.


:laugh: that would be a sight to see ...

yes, videos please


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

subscribed! i wanna see those videos.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

bigabe said:


> Tweeter placement is.... interesting.


Yep. Those could have gone in the doors without much work (behind the factory grills even), and you could have had an actual stereo image. 

Looking good on the rest though, I like to see what other people do with their 'hoes. 

Let me know if you need the GM part numbers for the 2nd battery tray and hold-down, it goes on the passenger side up by the firewall.


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

bigabe said:


> Tweeter placement is.... interesting.


Interesting eh?  



chad said:


> Whatever it takes to make your knees bleed.


I never have gotten these comments haha.



TREETOP said:


> Yep. Those could have gone in the doors without much work (behind the factory grills even), and you could have had an actual stereo image.
> 
> Looking good on the rest though, I like to see what other people do with their 'hoes.
> 
> Let me know if you need the GM part numbers for the 2nd battery tray and hold-down, it goes on the passenger side up by the firewall.


This wasn't an SQ build.The client was limited on money at the time and wanted them to go wherever they could with the least amount of modification, and therefore least amount of labor and cost.They were like a last minute thing thrown into the mix.Those tweeters are almost 4 inches deep.

Where do you get your battery tray and hold-down from?He already needs a new regulator for the front driver window.It was having trouble rolling up and down, and ever since the bass has been in it has completely died.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

It's gonna cost the customer MUCH more to replace that console than to pop the grill back on and hide the hole down the road.

Can't use the price excuse


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

chad said:


> It's gonna cost the customer MUCH more to replace that console than to pop the grill back on and hide the hole down the road.
> 
> Can't use the price excuse


Usually yes, but this guy's dad owns a parts yard and has about 30+ of these console casings on the lot at any given time.So technically, it will cost about the same.

Anyone else have any nit-picking issues I can clear up?


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

none from me. how big is that box?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

JBurt09 said:


> Usually yes, but this guy's dad owns a parts yard and has about 30+ of these console casings on the lot at any given time.So technically, it will cost about the same.
> 
> Anyone else have any nit-picking issues I can clear up?


Piss poor attitude, if you cannot take criticism/questions regarding obscure placement then... well... why are you posting in a build log?

We don't ALWAYS rub everyone's nuts around here.


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

MTopper said:


> none from me. how big is that box?


A little over 17 cubes total, 13.98 net.



chad said:


> Piss poor attitude, if you cannot take criticism/questions regarding obscure placement then... well... why are you posting in a build log?
> 
> We don't ALWAYS rub everyone's nuts around here.


I can take criticism where it's due, but you weren't criticizing.You tried to point out a problem where there wasn't one.

If reading weren't > you, it specifically said this wasn't some little SQ setup.It was made with one goal in mind: to get loud and sound good doing it.And it above and beyond accomplishes that.

Just because this doesn't flow with your one-minded SQ way of mind, doesn't mean it's not the right way.It's just a different style and taste.Open your eyes and your mind to different things.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

JBurt09 said:


> If reading weren't > you, it specifically said this wasn't some little SQ setup.It was made with one goal in mind: to get loud and sound good doing it.And it above and beyond accomplishes that.
> 
> Just because this doesn't flow with your one-minded SQ way of mind, doesn't mean it's not the right way.It's just a different style and taste.Open your eyes and your mind to different things.


"SQueers" wantin' their left tweeter to be on their left side and the right one to point remotely in their direction.

WTF?!?!?! GROW SOME BAWLZ!!!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

JBurt09 said:


> You tried to point out a problem where there wasn't one.
> 
> If reading weren't > you, it specifically said this wasn't some little SQ setup.It was made with one goal in mind: to get loud and sound good doing it.And it above and beyond accomplishes that.
> 
> Just because this doesn't flow with your one-minded SQ way of mind, doesn't mean it's not the right way.It's just a different style and taste.Open your eyes and your mind to different things.


you designating that there is a "right" way also means that there is a "wrong" way. and if your way of pointing tweeters is the "right" way, then everyone that aims them in some particular direction towards the listener is "wrong", including OEM's?

"It was made with one goal in mind: to get loud and sound good doing it." -- i'm just going to point out here that that's 2... 2 goals, not one. 

and if sound good is different than sq, then i guess we have a new designation... "SG".


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

mattyjman said:


> you designating that there is a "right" way also means that there is a "wrong" way. and if your way of pointing tweeters is the "right" way, then everyone that aims them in some particular direction towards the listener is "wrong", including OEM's?
> 
> "It was made with one goal in mind: to get loud and sound good doing it." -- i'm just going to point out here that that's 2... 2 goals, not one.
> 
> and if sound good is different than sq, then i guess we have a new designation... "SG".


What the hell are you talking about?Your arguement is so weak and scrambled I can barely comprehend what you are even trying to get across, much less where you are getting it from.

I won't even address your first paragraph, because it was pretty much entirely you putting words in my mouth that I never said.If you don't understand, ask questions, don't assume.

One goal.I didn't want something stricly SPL or a one note wonder, and I didn't want something that was strictly SQ, but something that would get loud while sounding good.One goal.K thanks.

Shouldn't you be wasting other people's time elsewhere on this forum like what to do when you cut your power wire too short?


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry to those of you that have been patiently awaiting vids.Here they arrrrre:











Thanks for watching


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats pretty impressive, obviously the owner is no Steve Meade, but not bad, not bad at all


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Tweeter-mid range--sub

Where's the mid bass?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't see the video of the tweeters? I wanna see the excursion on the Super Tweeters.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Man the second video got my hopes up. I was saying you better not close that damn hatch! but you did, get a video of the excursion of the 8teeeennzzz man! Sounds bad ass though. 

Wish i could "feel" it in person


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

MTopper said:


> Thats pretty impressive, obviously the owner is no Steve Meade, but not bad, not bad at all


Ha no sir.You saw him in the video?

Thanks for the props though.I appreciate it.



ca90ss said:


> Tweeter-mid range--sub
> 
> Where's the mid bass?


Noo mid bass.



capnxtreme said:


> I don't see the video of the tweeters? I wanna see the excursion on the Super Tweeters.


All .0023 mm of x-max you mean?Ha.



Austin said:


> Man the second video got my hopes up. I was saying you better not close that damn hatch! but you did, get a video of the excursion of the 8teeeennzzz man! Sounds bad ass though.
> 
> Wish i could "feel" it in person


Ha that's the next video I'll do.A lot of people have been wanting to see them and how they perform on that amp.They certainly get busy.

It shakes absolutely everything.The hood, the front grille, the running boards, the tires.It's awesome haha.


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

chad said:


> Piss poor attitude, if you cannot take criticism/questions regarding obscure placement then... well... why are you posting in a build log?
> 
> We don't ALWAYS rub everyone's nuts around here.


Chad you always make me grin from the proverbial bee-yotch slap.

I'm by no means a certified anything but, the grounding beneath the amp rack causes me concern. It just doesn't 'look' right. Would others do that as well? Not trying to slam you by any means, just learning like the rest here.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ca90ss said:


> Tweeter-mid range--sub
> 
> Where's the mid bass?


Wait until MarkZ sees this.......


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

JBurt09 said:


> Usually yes, but this guy's dad owns a parts yard and has about 30+ of these console casings on the lot at any given time.So technically, it will cost about the same.
> 
> Anyone else have any nit-picking issues I can clear up?


Me meeeeeeee!

Sheet metal screws through a floor pan exposing the now unprotected metal in the holes to the weather? Those are sure to rust wide open in a couple of years. Bringing leaks, mildew, mildew smell.










And a safety concern.......Did you bolt down that huge mass in the back. So a unfortunate but completely survivable head on collision don't turn into a pancaking tragedy. Throwing a few bolts with a washer doesn't do much by the way. You need to spread the load out with thick metal bars attached to heavy gauge frame mounts. Take cues from the metal and contact points used on seat brackets.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

...gee whiz, I bet that sounds GRAET!


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

leepersc said:


> Chad you always make me grin from the proverbial bee-yotch slap.
> 
> I'm by no means a certified anything but, the grounding beneath the amp rack causes me concern. It just doesn't 'look' right. Would others do that as well? Not trying to slam you by any means, just learning like the rest here.


The body is reinforced underneath there by more sheet metal for the seat frames underneath to mount to.This was a good spot with less resistance I felt.



t3sn4f2 said:


> Me meeeeeeee!
> 
> Sheet metal screws through a floor pan exposing the now unprotected metal in the holes to the weather? Those are sure to rust wide open in a couple of years. Bringing leaks, mildew, mildew smell.
> 
> And a safety concern.......Did you bolt down that huge mass in the back. So a unfortunate but completely survivable head on collision don't turn into a pancaking tragedy. Throwing a few bolts with a washer doesn't do much by the way. You need to spread the load out with thick metal bars attached to heavy gauge frame mounts. Take cues from the metal and contact points used on seat brackets.


Don't worry, they're siliconed underneath 

As far as mounting down the box in the back, what did you mean by spreading the load out and the heavy gauge frame mounts?Where you talking about the box still or the grounds?



benny said:


> ...gee whiz, I bet that sounds GRAET!


It does


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

JBurt09 said:


> The body is reinforced underneath there by more sheet metal for the seat frames underneath to mount to.This was a good spot with less resistance I felt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try undercoating next time. Cheaper, better, tougher, less of a mess to apply (if you get the canned veriety).

By spread the load I mean that the anchor points (ie bolts and washer that hold the box in place) need to be very large or attached together by something stronger or they will ripp right through the relatively soft MDF in a crash.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Those subs sound like my lawnmower. 

As for the bolts through the cabin, just spray the underside with truck bedliner.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> Those subs sound like my lawnmower.
> 
> As for the bolts through the cabin, just spray the underside with truck bedliner.


Better yet, don't make holes in your floor pan to hold down cables.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Better yet, don't make holes in your floor pan to hold down cables.


Agreed. That is what the carpet is for.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Austin said:


> Agreed. That is what the carpet is for.


Or sticky pads and tie wraps.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

talk about a ****ty setup...

my setup is far from sq, but jeez...atleast do it the right way.


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Try undercoating next time. Cheaper, better, tougher, less of a mess to apply (if you get the canned veriety).
> 
> By spread the load I mean that the anchor points (ie bolts and washer that hold the box in place) need to be very large or attached together by something stronger or they will ripp right through the relatively soft MDF in a crash.


What kind of undercoating do you recommend or use?I'd be willing to give it a try.



mSaLL150 said:


> Those subs sound like my lawnmower.
> 
> As for the bolts through the cabin, just spray the underside with truck bedliner.


Pretty sweet lawnmower you must have.Where did you get it?



eggyhustles said:


> talk about a ****ty setup...
> 
> my setup is far from sq, but jeez...atleast do it the right way.


Jealous much? :laugh:


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

JBurt09 said:


> What kind of undercoating do you recommend or use?I'd be willing to give it a try.


Couldn't say, I've never needed to use it. But I assume that any product labeled undercoating would work. Shouldn't be too hard to find one, maybe a local auto supply store.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

JBurt09 said:


> Jealous much? :laugh:


Why would i be? I'm not the one with the shabby setup.


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

eggyhustles said:


> Why would i be? I'm not the one with the shabby setup.


Setup so "shabby" you won't even post it up here.

Big talk for some one who listed up asking questions about doing their first install on here not even 6 months ago. :lol:


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Couldn't say, I've never needed to use it. But I assume that any product labeled undercoating would work. Shouldn't be too hard to find one, maybe a local auto supply store.


I get mine at Autozone. Works great on wheel wells also. Cheap too.

You are taking quite a beating on here though! I learned my lesson here once upon a time....humble pie with a side of open minded learning.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

JBurt09 said:


> Pretty sweet lawnmower you must have.Where did you get it?


I've seen it at shucks auto supply (orielly now). It was around 5-6 bucks a can which could probably do two wheel wells efficiently.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

JBurt09 said:


> Setup so "shabby" you won't even post it up here.
> 
> Big talk for some one who listed up asking questions about doing their first install on here not even 6 months ago. :lol:


First active install*

anyway, do u plan to incorporate some kind of midbass? 

You can throw the mid range in the kicks and throw some kind of midbass in the doors.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

JBurt09 said:


> Setup so "shabby" you won't even post it up here.
> 
> Big talk for some one who listed up asking questions about doing their first install on here not even 6 months ago. :lol:


so, you actually "dig up" information so you can diss people back? just take it like a man. 

your install skills are fine to me, seems like you did an okay job overall, but you are taking a beating simply because you put "super tweeters" in an incredibly horrible spot, and then you're defending your position on putting them there based on "not having other options"... who does that? even if you don't care about SQ... geezh

here... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/search.php?searchid=3150289 
these are all the posts that i have made... now go "dig up" more juicy diss

remember, we are all here to learn and grow, because our best is never achieved, but only sought after.  

so with that in mind, do some research on tweeter placement, and why having tweets pointed at someone feet isn't going to sound the best

maybe, if your lucky, you'll get some info that might help you have a better install next time


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

eggyhustles said:


> First active install*
> 
> anyway, do u plan to incorporate some kind of midbass?
> 
> You can throw the mid range in the kicks and throw some kind of midbass in the doors.


I think he prefers more midrange in the mix if anything.Just more vocals in general.I agree, midbass is missing, but I don't think it is something the owner is going to be wanting to jump on anytime soon.I'm open to suggestions and would be more than happy to see what you might recommend to go in here, and I could check it out and then mention it to him and see if I can swing him, but like I said, I'm not holding my breath.



mattyjman said:


> so, you actually "dig up" information so you can diss people back? just take it like a man.
> 
> your install skills are fine to me, seems like you did an okay job overall, but you are taking a beating simply because you put "super tweeters" in an incredibly horrible spot, and then you're defending your position on putting them there based on "not having other options"... who does that? even if you don't care about SQ... geezh
> 
> ...


Look, I don't think you're uneducated or an idiot, but you are arguing an argument that doesn't exist.I never said I didn't have any other options as to where to mount the tweeters.



mattyjman said:


> pointed at someone feet isn't going to sound the best


Once again, this build wasn't about what "sounded the best" but rather what was the loudest, hence the equipment used.

I actually have another build coming up here soon that is extremely similar to this one, but is in a 2003 Escalade ESV.Same interior practically though.

As far as your previous posts and my insight to your previous posts, I am not going to sit here and have some one try and tell me how what all I did was wrong if they have no clue what they are doing in the field, much less if they don't know what to do about a cut short power cable.I don't look through your previous posts to find something to make fun of you for, though I did get a pretty good laugh at a few of them :laugh: I was simply trying to get an idea of your knowledge in the field that you were trying to lecture me on, that's all.


----------



## blazron22z (Jun 15, 2009)

nice box he needs another one of them aqs though


----------



## sinister mob (Jan 11, 2010)

I have no comments on the install. But I just don't get why people crave for a rattlefest? That video sounds like my weedwacker. That vehicle is going to rattle apart just going down the road. How about some friggen CLD tiles?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

humm, so it looks like the tweeters are wired in mono and the front/rear mids ran together off the same channels?  Interesting way to do wire things dude. 



JBurt09 said:


> Finished amp rack pictures.From bottom to top:
> 
> AudioQue 2200D for bass.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBurt09 (Mar 18, 2010)

sinister mob said:


> I have no comments on the install. But I just don't get why people crave for a rattlefest? That video sounds like my weedwacker. That vehicle is going to rattle apart just going down the road. How about some friggen CLD tiles?


Ha there is zero sound dampening in that truck right now, besides what's in the doors for the speakers.I have a bunch of Second Skin that he wants me to lay up in there when he gets the money together.What kind of dampening do you use?



circa40 said:


> humm, so it looks like the tweeters are wired in mono and the front/rear mids ran together off the same channels?  Interesting way to do wire things dude.


Each Whip 6 and each tweeter is 8 ohms.He doesn't care about being able to fade or balance.


----------



## sinister mob (Jan 11, 2010)

CLD Tiles, MLV and CCF from SDS. Good stuff.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

JBurt09 said:


> Each Whip 6 and each tweeter is 8 ohms.He doesn't care about being able to fade or balance.


Wow, then how do you do the summing at the preamp level to mono it out?



sinister mob said:


> CLD Tiles, MLV and CCF from SDS. Good stuff.


Word.


----------

